# تعلم Mastercam X and SolidWorks 2007



## حمدى 12 (23 أبريل 2009)

Mastercam X Mill video tutorial
Size: ~600 
http://rapidshare.com/files/79718644/Tuto_Mastercam_X_-_Mill.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/79874776/Tuto_Mastercam_X_-_Mill.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/79887505/Tuto_Mastercam_X_-_Mill.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/80336831/Tuto_Mastercam_X_-_Mill.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/80350971/Tuto_Mastercam_X_-_Mill.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/80351119/Tuto_Mastercam_X_-_Mill.part6.rar


solidworks 2007 video tutorial
Size: ~4200 

http://rapidshare.com/files/69339529/solidworks_2007_video_tutorial.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/84967748/solidworks_2007_video_tutorial.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/84998101/solidworks_2007_video_tutorial.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/69341975/solidworks_2007_video_tutorial.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/69344576/solidworks_2007_video_tutorial.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/84999302/solidworks_2007_video_tutorial.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/69347483/solidworks_2007_video_tutorial.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/85515580/solidworks_2007_video_tutorial.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/85567956/solidworks_2007_video_tutorial.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/69350985/solidworks_2007_video_tutorial.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/85578564/solidworks_2007_video_tutorial.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/69353162/solidworks_2007_video_tutorial.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/69355064/solidworks_2007_video_tutorial.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/86258928/solidworks_2007_video_tutorial.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/85739535/solidworks_2007_video_tutorial.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/69357090/solidworks_2007_video_tutorial.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/69359037/solidworks_2007_video_tutorial.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/85801402/solidworks_2007_video_tutorial.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/85813930/solidworks_2007_video_tutorial.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/69361236/solidworks_2007_video_tutorial.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/69363272/solidworks_2007_video_tutorial.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/86288221/solidworks_2007_video_tutorial.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/69365559/solidworks_2007_video_tutorial.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/85844501/solidworks_2007_video_tutorial.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/69367896/solidworks_2007_video_tutorial.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/86317576/solidworks_2007_video_tutorial.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/86330492/solidworks_2007_video_tutorial.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/69370260/solidworks_2007_video_tutorial.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/69372926/solidworks_2007_video_tutorial.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/86343001/solidworks_2007_video_tutorial.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/69375612/solidworks_2007_video_tutorial.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/86273711/solidworks_2007_video_tutorial.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/69403933/solidworks_2007_video_tutorial.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/85463553/solidworks_2007_video_tutorial.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/69391792/solidworks_2007_video_tutorial.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/85125648/solidworks_2007_video_tutorial.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/85115214/solidworks_2007_video_tutorial.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/69398204/solidworks_2007_video_tutorial.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/69336265/solidworks_2007_video_tutorial.part20.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/84976144/solidworks_2007_video_tutorial.part20.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/84975153/solidworks_2007_video_tutorial.part21.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/69336799/solidworks_2007_video_tutorial.part21.rar


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (24 أبريل 2009)

مشكور أخى الغالي على المجهود الغالي وتسلم يديك


----------



## طهيري (27 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا 
:56:


----------



## hosam habeb (27 أغسطس 2009)

اتمنى ان يستفيد الجميع من موضوعك لاكن لاسف انا لا املك حسابا 
في موقع رابيشير مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## apojoni (24 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## ammar-kh (16 مارس 2010)

موضوع جميل و يستحق الرفع
لا اعلم باي صفحة هو
ولكنه يجب ان يبقى بالمقدمة دوما
ليت الروابط كانت على غير الرابيد شير
file.it 
او اي موقع غير ربحي
شكرا استاذ حمدي
اشكرك من كل قلبي
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
و وقف الله مع اهلنا في غزة و القدس الان
امين يا رب العالمين
اخوك عمار
فلسطينيوا الشتات


----------



## maqsoud (19 يونيو 2010)

اللهم اجعل هذا العمل في ميزان الحسنات و جنبه السيات


----------



## eng.zahid (30 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووور على هذا المجهود


----------



## أبو عادل المحسون (13 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي حمدي لا تواخذنا عمال نتساقل عليك بس أنت زلمة بينتك بتحب الخير للجميع من شان هيك أسأل رب العالمين أن يمدك بالخير والصحة والعافية والرزق ويعطيك على قدر نيتك.
إذا بتتكرم علي أنا بدي أسحب الجي كودلتصميم كيف ممكن أبعتلك التصميم وتشوفو من تعطيني الجي كود تبع القالب
لأني كتير عمال ألقى صعوبة في هذا التصميم والله يعطيك العافية.


----------



## drsh_alhoseny (18 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور جدا على مجهودك الرائع ولاكن الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## عصام حمامي (11 مارس 2011)

الله يبارك بالشباب


----------



## وليدها (1 مايو 2011)

شكرا لكن الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## ابوشوقى (12 يونيو 2011)

الوصلات لاتعمل


----------



## مشتاق الصراف (13 يونيو 2011)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## allam_1988 (18 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## mouloudkadri (7 سبتمبر 2011)

أخي حمدي, شكرا لك على مشاركاتك الطيبة, غير أني لم أستطع تحميل برامجك على ​rapidshare.com​أرجوا المساعدة من فضلكم و جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## حمدى 12 (7 سبتمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

ماشاء الله عليكم وبارك الله فيكم

ربيع العلم 

روابط تورنت سريعة

SolidWorks 2005 - 2008 Video Course Volume 1 - 4

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/258152_01315433759.zip

MasterCam X Mill Video Tutorial rar

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/258152_11315433759.zip


----------



## Solid Edge Man (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*لتحميل نسخة Solid Edge احدث الاصدارات يمكن من خلال الرابط التالي: *
*http://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/CIS.SIEMENS.PLM/
*
*من لديه معلومات اخرى عن البرنامج او اماكن لعقد الدورات برجاء المشا ركة*​


----------



## chiguer (2 يونيو 2012)

مشكور اخي على هادا المجهود الراءع....اخي الفاضل الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## chiguer (21 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور اخي على هادا المجهود الراءع...جاري التحميل


----------

